
Raw SQL in a Rails project - yeasayer
http://gmile.me/raw-sql-in-a-rails-project/
======
jjgreen
If you're thinking of doing this, have a look at
[https://github.com/sufleR/sql_query](https://github.com/sufleR/sql_query)

